# Place to go with the kids without light pollution



## irene (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where to go for places without light pollution. I live in Pymble and would like to bring my kids to see the night sky during the school holiday. I do not want to travel too far. Any suggesion?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Obviously the further you do go the less pollution you will likely find and it'll also depend on what sort of accommodation you'll be after.
The YHA have a hostel in the Royal National Park that should not be too bad though the Sydney illumination will still be on the horizon.
Going inland a bit there is a caravan park at Wombeyan Caves that'll not likely have too much of their own lighting on and they would probably even turn it off if you asked them to.
Further down the coast you have the Murramarang Resort right in the Murramarang National Park, Kangaroos there a bonus and well away from any towns or a great little spot, further down the coast for very cheap good quality cottages are Central Tilba Farm Cabins about the farm cabins just a few kilometres inland from the Central Tilba town and you can sit outside around a cozy fire star gazing, a great little spot it is.
Of course right in town you have the Royal Observatory that has special night sessions to give some initial insight if you wish.
If you want to go camping, there'll be plenty of national park areas through out the Divide and Southern Tablelands.


----------



## irene (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for your info and reply. It is great info. We might try the YHA in Royal National Park. We did camping in the Basin before and we might try the YHA this time. I need to find out how far from Sydney to the farm that you'd suggested. My kids are not very good with sitting in a car too long. They got car sick. Cheers.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is about a four - five hour frive down to Central Tilba and some windy roads once you get past the freeway section down as far as Kiama but some great spots to stop at on the way down the coast, Berry, a quaint older village, Batemans Bay for fish and Chips lunch and then there's a small Zoo at Mogo not far past Batemans Bay and then not so far on from there Narooma and Central Tilba is not far past Narooma.
Another closer possibility could be up on the southern Tablelands and there's also a YHA at Bundanoon I think it is and that's kind of in a rural area not too close to any main towns, possibly not roughing it as much as the National Park YHA.


----------

